# painting interior trim.



## sprayer48 (Apr 10, 2008)

hey guys,
have a situation i need help on, please............
have new construction to paint next week. 
i have to prime, and paint. finish interior trim white package.
i use a greco 190es sprayer.

the situation is that i haven't done much white packages and this one not only 
is a high end home
but only have a couple of days to complete trim.

what is the correct procedure to paint the trim. the trim comes primed.
do i do it knocked down one coat semi-gloss latex? then one coat after carpenters hack it up on the wall. latex or oil. sprayer or brush.

i need to do this only once, and it hast to look like glass when i'm done.
thanks


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 7, 2006)

Well, I don't know where you're located so I can't really tell you how to do it. People in different reasons have different expectations. 

If you really want it to look like glass, you have to laquer undercoat 2x, fill holes and sand, oil or laquer topcoat 2x with an airless, or 10 coats total with an hvlp. Guaranteed it'll look like glass minus the drips, runs, and sags you put in it trying to figure out how to run the thing. 

However, if you show up on a jobsite in anywhere but California with an hvlp, the Superintendent will laugh you off the job. Nobody in new construction uses them but a very few high end ppl here in the midwest, a few out on the west coast, and a few up in NE. I never even saw one when I was in Florida, but your mileage may vary. 

Honestly guy, are you sure you want to bite into this job if you don't know what you need to do to do the job well? Why don't you hire on with somebody else in the market you want to be in and watch them do it for a year or two? Just, you know, to get the feel of the work before you try to sell it to somebody else as a pro.

Maybe you just need to let this job slide and let somebody else do it before you get into it and lose your a$$ets and hack the job.


----------



## sprayer48 (Apr 10, 2008)

hey jones, thanks for responding.
I know what your saying about learning the system and all , but
I cannot pass this job up.

I've been in the trades since 1991. Painted, tiled, built custom homes, etc.
have not brought in any money for a year now and need very much to do this job. just need a bit of advise regarding quickest, cleanest smoothest job i can do and what order. the builder wanted me to prime and paint the walls first. i think thats backwards.

The paint, primer and cutting walls to ceiling, staining, finishing the staircase - all no big deal. The white package I just need to know the sequence of events.

I'm in a Chicago suburbs. 
The sprayer I use is not a hvlp. The greco 190es is a contractor grade airless sprayer on a stand. a 50'hose. 

I guess what I was looking for was to do the job once correctly do i,

Prime walls first.
sand trim
prime trim. latex or oil. brush or spray.
sand trim.
1 coat of semi gloss.
carpenters install.
I caulk and putty holes.
sand trim.
tape walls and floors off. spray trim with final coat.
tape off trim and paint walls.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

sounds good to me.

But why tape off the walls to spray the trim, if you haven't painted them yet?


----------



## 98mustangguy (Sep 6, 2007)

why not spray it all at once after it gets put on for primer if you are short on time. Graco 190 is not contractor grade really its a home depot type sprayer not bad but you may want bigger in future. try the fine finish tips for your sprayer they will put down a much smoother coat. although depending on how much trim you have it may be quicker to brush the trim rather than mask the walls to spray the trim. try throwing in some xim latex extender or similar product to help your paint self level and eliminate brush marks if you do brush it.


----------



## regal (Oct 20, 2007)

new construction order of operation.................

1. Tell your builder you cant be squeezed with other trades.
2. Tell him you want one day prior to finish carpentry, to spray your ceilings.
3. Tell him you need one week after finish carpentry alone to do your thing.
4. when that time comes, remove all doors and hardware, use a ballpoint pen to number doors to casings at hinge spots (It will bleed through latex) prime all raw wood with SW purple label primer (forgot actual name) then fill all holes and let every thing dry over night.
5. sand all trim and vacum the entire place. Trim floors EVERYTHING. Using a pump sprayer, high pressure mist the floors with water. "Unless hardwoods in."
6. Free stand all your doors with brackets from SW, mask all windows using a 3m masking machine, buy a graco 210 fine finish tip, (must say fine finish)
caulk all trim, this can make or break, wet rag rinsed often, change your water, wet finger all the time.
7. spray your trim and doors. Have a helper to assist in paint supply and hose guidance. Do not spray base board.
next day, spray again. Trim and doors are done.
8. cut and roll walls. get a little on base.
9. paint base. Done.

Explaine to your builder "Trim first, then walls, If you want it to be right"

also you need a graco 390 or better, or forget it..Good Luck


----------



## sprayer48 (Apr 10, 2008)

regal, thanks for reply. I just read this after I sent you other message on a tip size . I thought maybe a .13 but I will get a 210 fine as you
said. thanks. 
The builder is also my carpenter ! He has to move these people in by may 10. As I've always done....when there is no time left.....................squeeze the painter..... It aint fun. funny how the shoe is on the other foot now....... no way to get a couple of days after trim install.
He already told me that I get one day to prime walls and ceilings and 1/2 day for finish coat all ceilings. Then he will be in there for finish trim, floors, staircase....
Oh well .. start tuesday. I'll let you know how it went.
sprayer


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

My order is different and it works for me.

As soon as drywall is finished and house is clean and relatively dust free, and carpenters have installed any shelf supports that will be painted.

1. clean window frames (we don't use wood windows) and caulk
2. mask windows and floors that will have adhesive applied for finished flooring.
3. prime then paint walls and ceilings
4. prime then paint baseboards (on horses in the garage)
5. tile setters install floor tile
6. carpenters then install doors and base and any other trim 
7. remove doors from jambs, set up spray booth (plastic) in garage and spray doors in garage
9. fill nail holes in door jambs and casing, base, any other trim, caulk base to wall.
8. prime door jambs/casing
10. paint 2 coats on door jambs/casing and touch up base at nail holes and cuts.


----------



## thepainterjeff (Apr 21, 2008)

sprayer48 said:


> hey guys,
> have a situation i need help on, please............
> have new construction to paint next week.
> i have to prime, and paint. finish interior trim white package.
> ...


HI. Just a little advice. I don't know how long you have been painting for. I've been painting for 16 years. If your a good painter, I assume you are, otherwise you wouldn't be doing a high end home. Trust in yourself a little more to make discissons. We all have made good and really bad ones. Thats the way you learn. 
As far as someone messing up your work, well, live with it. It's almost always going to happen, we just hope it doesn't. As for getting things to look like glass: use a sprayer, and if need be, re-cut your walls. And as far as a nice finish and using a brush, stick with a Corona brush they leave the least amount of bristle marks, they're all I ever use, and they glide excelently. Good luck.


----------

